# Please Welcome...



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

The British Babies! :001_wub:
All doing well and weigh in at 131 & 132 Grams EACH, they are only 24hours old!!  Poor mum!!

AND! She had 3 girls!! 3!! My eye is on Daisy Chain to keep, her markings look supberb, The boy Mr. Choc Chip is going to someone who had a full brother (same dad to this litter) from her first litter! They have waited 2 years for him! :laugh:
Well done mummy, finally got my girls!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Oh TB they are beautiful.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh wow! Look at them- how adorable!! :001_wub: :001_wub:

Glad to hear they're all doing well, and that you've got some lovely girlies


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Please pop Velvet in the post to me.


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

So beautiful... I bet there are some excited Mummies and Daddies out there!

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks!  They are all mega excited!! :laugh: Had non stop phone calls and texts lol, even from people who had one from the last litter, they are all mega exctied just to hear about them! Been sending these pics out left right n center! :laugh:


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

pass on my congratulations to the proud mum. Well done lovely babies:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! are they all blues??? Velvet for me too, please.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol 1 solid blue - blue velvet, & 3 blue & white bi-colours like mummy, Daisy Chains markings look purfect already, so Im *paws crossed* that I have my show girl! :laugh:


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

oh TB such happy news - and they are alladorable (so snd whichever in the post to me lol)

such a lovely way to finish the day after lots of bickering   xxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol 1 solid blue - blue velvet, & 3 blue & white bi-colours like mummy, Daisy Chains markings look purfect already, so Im *paws crossed* that I have my show girl! :laugh:


Do BSH bicolours standard state a particular perfect marking then - I don't know - expect I will need to learn this for my selkirks


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

spid said:


> Do BSH bicolours standard state a particular perfect marking then - I don't know - expect I will need to learn this for my selkirks


Oooooh I've learnt something new if so and will be judging little miss sybil


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Beautiful babies :001_wub: but then all your babies are gorgeous


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

OMG they are just gorgeous - I am in love :001_wub:

I'll send you my address for the lovely, adorable, snuggletobits Mr Choc Chip 

Congrats to you TB, and to mummy x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh, beautiful TB :001_wub::001_wub: Gorgeous, chunky babies as they should be :thumbup: I can see the attraction of Daisy Chain :001_wub:
Congratulations


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

spid said:


> Do BSH bicolours standard state a particular perfect marking then - I don't know - expect I will need to learn this for my selkirks


Im still learning, but you need a certain amount of white with the bi-colours, I cant think of the percentage, and if its like the raggies (which I think it is) no blue/whatever colour they are bits on dots of any kind on the white white bits  Gota wait until she is older, obviously! lol but Im just sooo excited! :laugh:


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

Daww... Just utterly adorable! :001_wub:


----------



## Kattkinkatt (Sep 13, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhh

What more is there to say!


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

So cute!!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

More gorgeous kittens! :001_wub:

I'll fight MCWillow for Mr Choc Chip


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol! :laugh: I literally cant beleive how big these kittens are, they look more like 1week old and their eyes appear to be opening a little lol! :laugh:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh wow congrats. They're beautiful.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Gorgeous kittens and fantastic weights. Congratulations to you and Mum. Brilliant news that she's given you a potential show girl - and a couple of spares bless her!! 

:thumbup:


----------



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

Awww they are lovely, i can feel your exceitment from here!
Well done mummy and you! x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

mini muffin doesnt look so bad either. congratulations i know you've wanted a blue bi girl for sometime.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

i think it has to be one third of white in bsh as my friend breeds them


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

they are so cute!!!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh gawd... I've only just gotten over Rolo TB!!

Now THIS!! 3 OF THEM!! 

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Awww they are gorgeous  I like mini muffin


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh sooooo adorable, absolutely gorgeous  well done mummy xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Congratulations 
They are just beautiful


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks! They are soo big and eyes are already open, about 5 days before normal, but they are well over their weight, they are going to be big sausages!

Daisy doesnt have enough white but her pattern is perfect so she is staying :laugh: going to have to mate her to a very whited bi colour, just so happens Ive found a champ one :laugh: 

Spid - Read the 'bac british shorthair' gives good info on patterns!


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

i want mini muffin and velvet!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


oh tb congratulations, what beautiful babies! give mum an extra cuddle and tell her well done for such beautiful babies :001_tt1:


----------

